# Want a second camera body already have 5D Mk3, Anything else too?



## Ken B (Nov 25, 2013)

I am in the middle of getting back into this wonderful Hobby (Future job hopfully). I have already invested deep into it. Bought the following items: 5D Mk3, 16-35 2.8, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8, Speedlite 600. Built a new computer I have Adobe Master Suite CS 6. Have a Nice 28 inch PC Monitor...Good Printers but I can use local processing.

Now I want to get a back up Camera body but also have something that would complement what I already have. I was thinking a 60D or a 7D. The 6D would give me a Full Frame back up. The 7D would give me the better focus capability and a longer reach with my long lens. Also Canon "might" be bringing out a new body between the 1D and 5D..Should I wait? Should I go with one of my choices? Get something different? Or just get a second 5D Mk3?

Other items I will be buying soon are. 2X converter, 100mm Macro, Macro Flash, travel Tripod and heavy duty Tripod. 

As for other future lenses I think I'll be saving up for the 600mm after the above items. 

Also open to other suggestions on my Kit, I'll get a 50mm some time and an 85mm too. Maybe a Tilt shift but waiting for a while on that one.

Thanks for your help.

A little back ground on me: At one time I was going to go Pro then my real life, wife, kids and other things got in the way. Now I am able to leave what I do and go Pro so I am very seriously building my Kit before I leave my present job to go with my 1st love.


----------



## dshipley (Nov 25, 2013)

My personal opinion/preference with second/backup bodies is to first and foremost have two bodies that are exactly alike (currently I shoot with gripped 5D3s). I find having two of the exact same cameras a tremendous benefit... Same sensor characteristics, control/button layout, batteries/chargers, menus, etc.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 26, 2013)

Another 5D3 is ideal. A 5D2/5Dc/6D will work with the same FOV and I wouldn't go back to crop.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2013)

I found my 1D MK IV to be a nice complement, I had to sell it due to Carpal Tunnel in both hands, but it was a wonderful camera.


----------



## Menace (Nov 26, 2013)

Get another 5D III unless you need faster FPS in which case a 1D IV may fit the bill. Followed by a 50 prime - my personal favorite is the f1.2.


----------



## LewisShermer (Nov 27, 2013)

If you can stretch to it, go for a 2nd 5Diii, I'd love 2. If you go for anything different (apart from a 1Dx) then you'll never be satisfied with the results and it'll just sit unused. I have a 5Dii and it never gets used for commercial work, it just sits there in case everything goes wrong (I actually only take it to places where it could get smashed).

I'd like 2 5Diii's just so I don't have to swap lenses so much.

I'd also echo the 50mm purchase and a 35mm/85mm or 100mm macro to compliment that. I rarely use anything other than my 35mm 1.4 nowadays at weddings or events, only the 50mm/100mm for portraits.

1st 5Diii for wide zoom
2nd 5Diii for your prime of choice


----------



## Ken B (Nov 27, 2013)

This is all great advice and I really appreciate it. I'll write off the lower end second bodies. The second body will be a 5D3 or better.

I will be getting the 100 Macro for Christmas (Don't tell my wife that I know) ;D. My camera equipment purchasing has been put on a hold till after April. To many birthdays, anniversaries, Christmas and Taxes. :-[


----------



## RC (Nov 27, 2013)

I would choose a 5D3 or 7D only. Both have similar ergonomics, button layout, build, and both have advanced AF systems. I would not choose the 60D for the lack of AFMA alone or the 6D for its AF.

You will need to decide which you would benefit from most:

5D3 - true backup body, able to have two different lens mounted simultaneous
7D - extra reach and few more FPS


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 27, 2013)

I kept my 5DII over my 7D. The 7D is faster and has a very similar button layout to the 5DIII, but after several months of shooting both, I just couldn't go back to crop, even on wildlife shots. The FF files are so much better IMHO.


----------



## iron-t (Nov 27, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend a 6D. AF system is years behind and points are uselessly clumped in the center. That AF system was barely tolerable on the 60D, where focus was less critical due to the smaller sensor (though it might as well have had just the center point). 7D is due for an upgrade fairly soon and its age shows. 70D could be a good buy if you're looking for a crop factor. Some nice features, different capabilities from the 5D3, including fast live view AF and swivel screen the 5D3 lacks. It's a minor thing but sometimes the difference between an interesting and great photo and a boring, forgettable one is a high or low angle here or there versus a straight-on perspective.

If I were you it would be between a 70D and a 1D4, depending on whether you're after high tech features or FPS and whether you care about being able to use the same batteries for all your bodies. I see the practicality of a second 5D3, but to me a second body ought to bring different capabilities to the table. It isn't hard to switch between Canon bodies, even xxD to xD.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 4, 2013)

I wouldn't worry so much about the second body as a good quality wheeled camera case to lug all that stuff around. Unless you're into body building, weight lifting or iron man racing, that load of gear can stress your
back. However, I agree that two similar bodies are usually the best choice for back-up, accessory sharing, and
reducing one more variable in a multi-body shoot. Since you have top of the line glass, I'd personally go with
a second 5DmkIII in this situation (budget being a minor consideration).


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a 5D3 and 5D2. Recently I sold my 5D2 and got a second 5D3. No regrets. I have 2 new (current) cameras to play with. They
are exactly the same so there is no confusion in their use plus - and that's a big plus for me - no murphy's law: Wrong lens / camera combination.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 13, 2014)

tron said:


> I had a 5D3 and 5D2. Recently I sold my 5D2 and got a second 5D3. No regrets. I have 2 new (current) cameras to play with. They
> are exactly the same so there is no confusion in their use plus - and that's a big plus for me - no murphy's law: Wrong lens / camera combination.


I still have the 5DII and I usually remember the power switch change, but the zoom (image) button throws me every time I use it!


----------

